# AiO Wasserkühler für FX-8350?!



## Alkl (3. Mai 2016)

*AiO Wasserkühler für FX-8350?!*

Hallo,

momentan besitze ich den ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2, der aber beim Kühlen meiner FX-8350 (OC auf 4,4GHz) schon an seine Grenzen kommt. (Im Winter, Offenes PC Gehäuse)...

Da es langsam Wärmer wird, spüre ich, wie warm mein Prozessor wird... (~80°C unter vollast...) 

Also habe ich mich dazu Entschlossen einen besseren Kühler zu kaufen...

Wie jeder Laie frage ich mich, was ich machen soll. Entweder irgendwie einen besseren (Luft) Kühler kaufen oder einen AiO Wasserkühler.

Was haltet ihr davon? (Ich würde dann auch mein Prozessor weiter hochtakten)
Lohnt es sich einen Wasserkühler zu kaufen? 
Was für einen AiO Kühler würdet ihr mir Empfehlen?

Ich habe natürlich selber im Internet etwas geforscht und bin zu folgende Produkte gekommen:

- Thermaltake Water 3.0 Riing RGB 360 All-In-One Wasserkühlung (oder die ohne RGB): Thermaltake Water 3.  Riing RGB 36  All-In-One: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
- Corsair Hydro Serie: Corsair CW-9 27-WW Hydro Series H115i All-In-One: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
- Enermax ELC-LMR240-BS Liqmax II 240: Enermax ELC-LMR24 -BS Liqmax II 24  Wasserkuhlung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
- LEPA LPWAC240-HF WAK Aquachanger: LEPA LPWAC24 -HF WAK Aquachanger Radiator: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei etwa 190€. Ich danke euch im vorraus!

LG Alex

PS: Oder lohnt es sich Ã¼berhaupt garnicht?  
PPS: PC:
- INWIN 707 Big-Tower (bis zu 3 Lüfter oben...): IN WIN Development 7 7 Big-Tower - schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
- FX-8350 @4,4GHz
- 16GB DDR3 @1866MHz
- Asus R9 390 OC
- 650W Corsair RM650
- Festplatten und SSDs,,,,


----------



## Rolk (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r FX-8350?!*

Für den FX sollte die hier auch locker reichen:

Arctic Liquid Freezer 24  (ACFRE   13A) in Wasserkuhlung: Komplettsets | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## mr2insane (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r FX-8350?!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Für den FX sollte die hier auch locker reichen:
> 
> Arctic Liquid Freezer 24 (ACFRE13A) in Wasserkuhlung: Komplettsets | heise online Preisvergleich



Kann ich nur bestätigen, ist wohl mit die beste AIO Wakü


----------



## HaGo55 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r FX-8350?!*

Oder diese hier  Cryorig A4  Ultimate, Wasserkuhlung 

soll das Motherboard mit kühlen.


----------



## ForrestGump (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für FX-8350?!*

Wie weit willste denn den  FX-8350 (OC auf 4,4GHz) noch jagen ???


----------



## ForrestGump (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r FX-8350?!*

Wenn WaKü, dann gleich richtig, denn sollte die Kühlung nicht mehr reichen kannst du sie ohne grosse Probl. erweitern !! 
Nimm z.b. die : Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 24� DDC/XT - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany oder : Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 36� LT/ST - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Hatte selber einen FX8350@ 5,3 b.z.w. @5,1GHz


----------



## HisN (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r FX-8350?!*

Sind Deine Spawas auch gut gekühlt? Nicht dass Du ein Board hast das sofort den Takt der CPU verringert wenn der Luftstrom vom CPU-Kühler fehlt, weil jetzt die Spawas gebraten werden.

Aber Board ist ja nicht so wichtig, wird auch gleich im 1. Post vergessen^^


----------



## Kugelninja (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für FX-8350?!*

Ob sich der Aufwand lohnt wegen vielleicht 500 Megaherz mehr bei einem FX, der ohnehin ab 4 GHz mehr an Hitze und Stromverbrauch zulegt als an messbarer Leistung! Bei 5 GHz wirst du eher eine Wasserkühlung für deinen Stromzähler brauchen. Ehrlich, dass Geld vielleicht lieber in eine neue bzw. bessere Grafikkarte stecken, da hast du sicher von der Leistung her deutlich mehr Freude daran.

Hoppla. Sehe eben: Thread ist schon 2 Monate alt.


----------

